# So what do you do if a screen needs to be changed in the middle of production



## MadPigGraphics (Sep 7, 2015)

I have a customer who approved the artwork, they even signed off on everything. I did something I never do and actually took a chance and burned the screens, registered the job and printed a sample shirt for them to take back before approval. To be honest the design was so detailed I wasnt sure if I could make it work myself. Ok, so they approved it. just as I was getting ready to print they called and said they need a TM next to a word to their name A TradeMark symbol only 3/16 of an inch high.... I like to of had a Heart attack... Seriously how was I supposed to do that on a 6 color job on a 6 screen press. It wasnt like I could just add an extra screen to the job. So I decided to remove one color and add it to that screen by reburning a new screen. You know once you seperate your job to come back and rework it on the computer doesnt always turn out for the best. All of that worked fine, trouble over Nope...panic time again... how the hell am I going to be able to re register the one screen to everything else. Then i had a great idea....trust me Im sure i didnt invent this and Im sure some old timers are gonna read this and shake their heads but I have never had to do this before and wanted to share with others how I re registered in the middle of a job. I simply removed all the registration tape from the screen I was replacing and put some new pallet tape down. I squeeged just the 4 registration marks and flashed them on the new pallet tape. Obviously the job was in registration once before using these same marks so it will be on again once I register the new screen. I registered the new screen to the old screens registration marks... Again, most are probably thinking...DUH...but it was something so simply to do yet seemed so complicated to pull off. I just wanted to share and maybe it might help others...I taught myself screenprinting from sites like this and felt like giving back a little


----------



## JackyBrown (Jan 23, 2014)

Pretty crafty mad pig...
well done

JB



MadPigGraphics said:


> I have a customer who approved the artwork, they even signed off on everything. I did something I never do and actually took a chance and burned the screens, registered the job and printed a sample shirt for them to take back before approval. To be honest the design was so detailed I wasnt sure if I could make it work myself. Ok, so they approved it. just as I was getting ready to print they called and said they need a TM next to a word to their name A TradeMark symbol only 3/16 of an inch high.... I like to of had a Heart attack... Seriously how was I supposed to do that on a 6 color job on a 6 screen press. It wasnt like I could just add an extra screen to the job. So I decided to remove one color and add it to that screen by reburning a new screen. You know once you seperate your job to come back and rework it on the computer doesnt always turn out for the best. All of that worked fine, trouble over Nope...panic time again... how the hell am I going to be able to re register the one screen to everything else. Then i had a great idea....trust me Im sure i didnt invent this and Im sure some old timers are gonna read this and shake their heads but I have never had to do this before and wanted to share with others how I re registered in the middle of a job. I simply removed all the registration tape from the screen I was replacing and put some new pallet tape down. I squeeged just the 4 registration marks and flashed them on the new pallet tape. Obviously the job was in registration once before using these same marks so it will be on again once I register the new screen. I registered the new screen to the old screens registration marks... Again, most are probably thinking...DUH...but it was something so simply to do yet seemed so complicated to pull off. I just wanted to share and maybe it might help others...I taught myself screenprinting from sites like this and felt like giving back a little


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Another thing is if you already removed the screen you were replacing you could use the registration marks from a different screen that was still on the press.


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

You did the right thing. In those situations, it's about all you can do. 

What I typically do is use a test shirt, since fabric sits closer to the screen than the paled surface, and will give you a more accurate guide. 

Whenever I need to change out a screen mid-run, I simply print that color on a test shirt, flash, then remove the screen and register the replacement with the existing print. This way, you know you've got it exactly where the other one was.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

you did the perfect thing , that was the best thing you could do at that stage ..so you deserve appreciation. congrats


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Depending on the quantity, another solution might have been to finish the 6 color print and then print the TM afterwards using a thin piece of wood on the pallet for position. (I use masonite for this.) You could put it on a screen for your next job.


----------

